# What are you smoking???



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,
I have milk. :woohoo So I'm going to start making some cheese. And I have some hickory nuts, and pecan shells to use in smoking. What other stuff have you guys smoked with? Any recommendations? Anything I should avoid?(like pine cause' it'll put a tar on the cheeses).
Megan


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Megan,

I have milk too :biggrin

I have used apple, pear and hickory chips for smoking. I LOVE smoked cheese!!!

Christy


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

What am I smoking... well it ain't cheese! :rofl

JUST KIDDING! :crazy

Sorry, couldn't resist... love the title of your thread!

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl I seldom come here...since I don't EVEN try to make ANYTHING! Domestic deliquent...but THIS ONE totally caught me off guard! Like, what the ....?? 
:really Just what is it they're doing on that forum?
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Little cigars :rofl OH your talking abt cheese Misquite (sp?) hickory


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL.



> I have used apple, pear and hickory chips for smoking. I LOVE smoked cheese!!!


Those sound good. Have you noticed a difference in flavor between the fruit and nut chips or even between apple/pear/hickory?



> What am I smoking... well it ain't cheese! ROFLOL
> JUST KIDDING! Crazy
> Sorry, couldn't resist... love the title of your thread!





> I seldom come here...since I don't EVEN try to make ANYTHING! Domestic deliquent...but THIS ONE totally caught me off guard! Like, what the ....??
> Really Just what is it they're doing on that forum?


LOL. You know us cheeseheads, always trying to smoke something. (Okay, I'm realllly bad at jokes).



> Misquite


 Oh, I forgot about mesquite.

Is (red/white)oak a good smoking wood? We have alot of fallen oak in our woods I'd like to do stuff with. 
Megan


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Apple and hickory.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

regarding Oak and other woods for smoking
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks!!!
Megan


----------

